# Disk space question



## sniper007 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi!

Can you please explain to me where is some space  on disk da0 ?


df -h show:


```
ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿/dev/da0s1d    289G     25G    241G     9%    /mybook
```

mount:


```
/dev/da0s1d    289G     25G    241G     9%    /mybook
```

so 241+25 =/= 289

Where is 23GB of free space?


Regards,


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

289-[red]289*0.08[/red]=241+25
8% is reverser for root


----------



## sniper007 (Mar 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> 289-[red]289*0.08[/red]=241+25
> 8% is reverser for root




can you tell me more ? Why 8% for root, root has own file system ?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

8% reserved for root user
tunefs(8)


----------

